# sun bleached fur?



## Whiskerz (Aug 19, 2010)

What exactly is sun bleached fur? Does it go away? if so, how?


----------



## lelanatty (Aug 19, 2010)

Sun bleached fur is fur that is off colored because the rabbit has been left in the sun for too long. For example, that chocolate buck I have is very sun-bleached and it has made him look a rust red color instead of the deep dark chocolate that he should be.

Sun bleaching goes away as long as a rabbit with sun bleaching is kept out of the sun until the next time they molt. The new fur comes in normally.


----------



## Whiskerz (Aug 20, 2010)

*lelanatty wrote: *


> Sun bleached fur is fur that is off colored because the rabbit has been left in the sun for too long. For example, that chocolate buck I have is very sun-bleached and it has made him look a rust red color instead of the deep dark chocolate that he should be.
> 
> Sun bleaching goes away as long as a rabbit with sun bleaching is kept out of the sun until the next time they molt. The new fur comes in normally.


My friend that got all the other netherland dwarfs from you has a sable marten doe. She bought her recently not knowing she was actually as old as she was. She is 6 years old and she can not use her for breeding. She said I can have her if I want her. _(Im still debating on this)_ When I talked to her she said she was VERY sun bleached from her previous owners.

Here is a pic she sent me...







I really dont like the way she look.s I LOVE the sable marten color but that doesnt look like a sable marten at all the way she is gold and all..

I was just curious if she will go back to the normal color she is supposed to be..


----------



## lelanatty (Aug 20, 2010)

Wow, yes that is very sunbleached. The buck that I sold to your friend was a little bit sun bleached on his sides, but not nearly that bad. She should molt all of that out. 

I have also seen a siamese sable who was yellow on his haunches and it just wouldn't molt out because it was very very bad the first time it happened. 
If you can, wait and see if she molts it out.


----------



## Whiskerz (Aug 20, 2010)

She has her up for sale 
I want to see what she looks like without being sun bleached but she doesnt have room for her anymore since she just got all those ND's


----------



## lelanatty (Aug 20, 2010)

Oh I see. So it would be a chance you're taking. Do you know if she would get along with other rabbits and all that stuff?

No matter where she goes, she will have to be a pet because she is definitely too old to breed.


----------



## Whiskerz (Aug 20, 2010)

Yeah I know, thats why I was considering taking her.
I was gunna get her spayed.

But idk..she probably wouldnt get along with my boys.

I dont think I am gunna take her, I was mostly curious about the sun bleached fur..thats all


----------



## lelanatty (Aug 20, 2010)

Ok. How much is your friend asking for her? I think my old man needs a friend, and she might be a good fit for him, if I can get her.


----------

